# New Poster To Forum



## rebster60 (Mar 12, 2012)

Hello

First post, so be gentle with me 

I am not a collector of watch's, but have this time piece and would like to find out a bit more about it. I will probably sell it if it is worth getting repaired.

The problem is apart from the broken glass, it is not ticking and can not be wound up.

I have no idea of its worth and fully appreciate that this forum is not an evaluation site.

Any help greatly appreciated.

Regards.

Dave.

I know its an Omega

Case number is 5857220

Number on the moving bits 5027566 also has omega on it.

The dial has BB547 30 hour non luminous MK V


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi, am no expert but think that you have quite a special watch.

The movement serial number dates from 1916 to 1923. I think your watch was made and issued in the Great War. The MK V or Mark 5 was I think a Royal Flying Corps (the name used prior to RAF) aircraft cockpit watch. The case may be nickel with a snap on back and front.

The markings (engraving) on the back of the case are military, the "A" for Aviation and the arrow for the war department.

It should have a 15 jewel movement, calibre 19T1.

Using any of the above details on Google will give far more information on your watch. It is special both for its military use as well as being an Omega.

If it was possible it would fully merit being restored. I definitely would if mine. Hope the information is helpful and accurate.

Regards

David


----------



## rebster60 (Mar 12, 2012)

Hi David

Thanks for replying to my post. I will definitely look in to getting it restored, but it would depend on the cost. I did not mention in my first post as to why I would sell it. Its not for greed, I have been unemployed now for 6 yrs due to a neck injury and money is very tight. It may turn out I can not afford the restore and it would just have to stay with me as it is.

I have just started looking around the internet, and it is quite interesting about the watch 

Any idea of a ball park figure that a restoration would likely be ??.

Regards

Dave


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi Dave,

The watch would really need to be examined by a watch restorer. There could be a range of problems and the cost would be based on the time involved in repairing it along with any replacement parts needed. It may be possible to sell the watch "as is" and let the buyer take on the responsibility for its restoration.

I am sorry about your circumstances at the moment and the resulting financial "restraints". I can also relate to them as health issues (chronic back pain) ended 30 years of employment for me in 2010. It isn't easy and is unfair whatever stage you are at in life.

I hope that things improve for you soon.

Kind regards

David


----------



## Justin28 (Mar 27, 2012)

I am a huge fan of pocket watches and have quite a few. Even though the screen is cracked, it looks really nice and you are very lucky to have it.


----------



## rebster60 (Mar 12, 2012)

Justin28 said:


> I am a huge fan of pocket watches and have quite a few. Even though the screen is cracked, it looks really nice and you are very lucky to have it.


Hi Justin28

Thank you you for admiring my watch, I am still trying to find out more about it, if you are interested maybe we could swap emails and try to find out more together ?

mine is : [email protected]

Sure would be good to find out more.

Regards

Dave


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

I think theres a slight scratch on the glass of that watch i've circled it


----------



## rebster60 (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks for that. I'm glad that is all I have to worry about to get it restored


----------

